# When Will Your 1st 2007 Ohio 20#+ Flathead Come



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I estimate that I will catch my 1st of what I shop to be MANY Ohio flatheads in 1,320 hours, or 55 days from now. (Friday 4/13/07 @ 7:42 PM)

So lets hear your guesses on your 1st 20# 2007 Ohio (Non-Paylake) flathead.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> So lets hear your guesses on your 1st 20# 2007 Ohio (Non-Paylake) flathead.


i don't wish to make a prediction,but will just say my first will be much bigger than 20#


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i think last year my first flathead came on April 10th, so my prediction for this year will be April 10th at around 8 PM.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Mine will come april 5th..By the way what does shop flatheads mean


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Brian

It will take me longer but I will have a 40+ by 5/27/07 :B 

Historically I have not caught many over 40 before the end of May.










I got this 44 last year May 5 but it was truly an unexpected surprise that early.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Im gonna guess May 12th of this year, and yup, that would be a PB for me...since I only took 1 flattie last year, a 15 lber.

I spent too much time fishing with Mellon when I should have been fishing with Dinkbuster... 

Although I was there to help land Mellons 23 lber from the lower GMR!

Mellon, was that your best fish last year?

Salmonid


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i'll say around the 2nd week of May for me. i had such a blast getting back into chasing , and catching channel cats last year that i am no doubt going to be chasing them until then. never have seen the larger flatties (20+lb in our area) bite very well until after May. sadly, after the winter we have had this year i think we will be holding on to cooler temps a lot longer than usual.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

katfish said:


> Brian
> 
> It will take me longer but I will have a 40+ by 5/27/07 :B
> 
> ...


Robby, 

You'll catch more 40#'s than I will 10-20'#'s!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

dinkbuster1 said:


> i'll say around the 2nd week of May for me. i had such a blast getting back into chasing , and catching channel cats last year that i am no doubt going to be chasing them until then.(


I think I'm going to be after the channels in March & the 1st week of April but come 4/13/07, I'm going to be about the Flatheads!  Hopefully we'll all catch 30#'s+ together!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Brayn, you know with our new weapon we shall slaughter the flatheads this year..Just as long as the spring floods aint to bad.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I would have to say during MAYHEM. I won't be fishing for flatties before then.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

i will have to say never i have only caught one flat head it was 11lbs on a creek chub head but if so i will have to say july 4 th of thisyear or july 5 th around 8 am or 8pm


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

im guessing i will post my first in early April, maybe late March. This year i will be fishing new bodies of water


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Dang Nate.... March? Spread some of that luck my way!


----------



## HRCats (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm hoping to get mine sometime early in May but i'm thinking like Dink. The way this winter has been it's gonna be cold til June.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

If things hold true for me I wont get much flathead action till may, But right now I would take april for sure.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

im not garuntee anything in march i just have a hole i think i might be able to get one out of there. I will be on spring break from 16th to the 27th we should get out during that time bryan


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i,ll be happy to get one by oct., limeted to bank fishing ohio river


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

For all you guys who guess April, how do you plan on getting the flathead through the hole in the ice???  Just Messing, I hope we are not locked up by then.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

The rivers aint frozen, I think thats where you will see the earliest flathead action.


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

im hoping this week, nate and i are hitting a flood bank on the GMR we have had luck at. But most likely it will come in May.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i,d be happy without a gar run this year. any body else have this problem


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Not in this part of Ohio  , but we do in the SE part


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Mellon right we dont have that problem here, we have alittle thing called august turtle run lol. Hey mellon i have a flathead spot on the hocking river we should check out. Supposively this place called Whit's Mill has a good population.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I have herd that whites mill is now off limits to all fishing?..But I heard it used to be a good spot.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, its a nice spot but also thought it was off limits now, Nate, better check it out, I have fished there several times about 20 years ago, never caught anything but it certainly looked good, I do believe its the lowest Dam on the Hocking before the Ohio River, maybe someone else can confirm that.

Salmonid


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

why is it off limits?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I thought there were several threads on here regarding the Mill, ( White's Mill) had posted the land around the bottom of the dam on both sided because of all the partying done there and now you can only get within a short distance from the dam, Im sure a search for White's Mill and the Hocking will pull up those threads from last summer.
Salmonid


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

i play hockey really close to the mill there at the Bird. I fished for sauger this winter and did ok there. You can still fish it but the Wardens and Cops do patrol and watch closely for people doing illegal stuff


----------



## HockingEscape (Apr 3, 2006)

Got my first flathead (22 inches) March 10th in the Hocking.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

the 22 incers are a ncie way to start, next will be the 22 pounders!


----------



## HockingEscape (Apr 3, 2006)

It put up a great fight. Not bad for early March.


----------



## HRCats (Oct 3, 2005)

Whites mill is not "off limits". Up by the dam there is some no trespassing signs and they will call the cops on you. But you can fish the bottom part of it. And as the weather warms you better get there early to pick a spot to fish from.


----------



## Skizzy Rotum (Jul 25, 2006)

Man, I don't know what I would do with myself if I landed a 20# fish. They biggest one i've caught was only 6lb channel and a 5lb shovel . Hopefully my luck changes for me.


----------



## sbaird (Nov 12, 2006)

im gonna start back after the flattys again next weekend hopefully ill get my first one of the year.


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

Nope, aint a been outs yet. Reckon it won'ts be long fer I do. Fer don't cha see, the 1st 20#+ will be whens I least spects it. Yep, least spects it. Ifen I was ta take a gess ats it, I thinks bout 1:00 - 4:30 AM. be bouts rite. Yep, be bouts rite.


----------

